# Rod blank?



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Where can I find a fairly decently priced rod blank in the 4.5ft-5ft, 50-80lb range? All the ones I find are around 100 bucks and for that price I could buy a used rod from ebay


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is a link to Mudhole's lower cost blank
http://www.mudhole.com/MHX-Power-Tip-Offshore-Rod-Blank-PTSW54XXH


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks, I think I might pick up that blank. Does anyone know of a way to change out the reel seat of a penn mariner rod without stripping all the guides off? It's a 1 piece rod and my daughter somehow busted the reel seat on it, not sure how she did it but she did. So now I'm looking to replace the seat.


----------

